# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  Reverse Engineering via tracing

## Tragic Poet

A client wants to trace an application to leverage the sql it generates to write reports. Perhaps a gray area, but this might border on reverse engineering. I've responded with direction to obtain vendors approval in writing. What are your thoughts?  Am I over thinking it?

----------


## billyjguthries

Have you found the solution?

----------

